# Tenor Art Songs about Yearning



## SopranoGirl (Dec 9, 2015)

Best songs for tenor on the theme of yearning...go!


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Fauré: Après un rêve, Op.7 No.1






Schumann: Dichterliebe






Schubert: Du bist die Ruh


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

If you're willing to do a duet, there's also this beautiful gem:

Schumann: In der nacht, Op.74 No.4


----------

